# So Chase is not the only weird one. . .



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

http://englishrussia.com/?p=1273&fr=2l


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Rofl very cute.... O_O to the nest in the car!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

cute.... chase would make it out of nails if I let him. I bet it won't roll anywhere...


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> cute.... chase would make it out of nails if I let him. I bet it won't roll anywhere...


Emo bird!

As for the nest in the car -- at least it's probably somewhat warm in there.


----------

